# Who do you think is the greatest composer of the Baroque who was a Woman?



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

I welcome informed and rational arguments.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Uuh is this sentence supposed to say "Who is the greatest female composer of the Baroque Era"? If so, I don't really know of any. I hope someone comes up with something because it would be nice to know some examples of female Baroque Era composers.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, two spring to mind - Barbara Strozzi & Elisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre (hreichgott brought the latter to my attention). Both are very talented & deserve to be better known. But then there are also many male baroque composers who are very talented & deserve to be better known.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Well, two spring to mind - Barbara Strozzi & Elisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre (hreichgott brought the latter to my attention). *Both are very talented & deserve to be better known.* But then there are also many male baroque composers who are very talented & deserve to be better known.


Do you think it would be advisable for them to try _American Idol_?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ritwik Ghosh said:


> I welcome informed and rational arguments.


Justin Bieber is the best baroque woman composer. Justin composed his famous Mystery sonatas after he changed his name in Wendy Carlos.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Barbara Strozzi


Didn't she star in the Italian remake of Funny Girl?


----------



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

Ingelou's post is a most productive, valuable and positive contribution to the dialogue.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------

